# Goat kid white blisters and scabs on anus



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello there,
I am hoping to find some help with this situation. I have a 3 week old bottle fed goat kid who has several white blisters on her anus and under her entire tail area. The bumps come and go but she is very scabby and itchy. This is day 4. A quick history: The goat was immediately rejected by her mother so she spent only hours out into the barn. She has been living in a large dog crate in the house since day 1. She had powdered colostrum for her first 3 days of life and has been on whole cow milk since. I did accidentally over feed her for a week and a half and she was severely constipated for a couple of days last week. I had to take desperate measures, giving her several enemas consisting of olive oil and soap. She gets baths and I change her hay twice a week. Could this be clogged pores from the olive oil or something more serious? Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

White blisters are usually a staph infection. I would go ahead and get some watered down iodine and clean her tail a few times a day and see if that gets rid of them. Wear glove and be careful what her bottom touches especially if she is in the house. Even if they are normal little pimples from the oil the iodine should take care of it I would imagine. You want a tea colored mixture with the water and iodine


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> White blisters are usually a staph infection. I would go ahead and get some watered down iodine and clean her tail a few times a day and see if that gets rid of them. Wear glove and be careful what her bottom touches especially if she is in the house. Even if they are normal little pimples from the oil the iodine should take care of it I would imagine. You want a tea colored mixture with the water and iodine


I wondered if it was staph too, that keeps coming up. How does a goat get staph infection? I can't find a clear answer when I Google it. Also, does the iodine need to be rinsed off or does it stay on after each application?
Thank you!
Ashley


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

AshB1984 said:


> I wondered if it was staph too, that keeps coming up. How does a goat get staph infection? I can't find a clear answer when I Google it. Also, does the iodine need to be rinsed off or does it stay on after each application?
> Thank you!
> Ashley


Every animal and human alive has staph on their bodies all the time. It is when somethin happens to make it grow and be evil that bad things happen.

Just an example... my wolfhound while we lived in florida was allergic to some dumb bug in our yard there. He would get bitten, scratch at it and a few weeks later off to the vet we go for antiobiotics and shampoo for him. Three times a week baths in a chlorhex shampoo. Wash rinse repeat the whole threeish years we were there. It got to where the vet would just let me pickup the meds instead of an office visit. And my hound regularly got baths because of his soft fur catchin and keepin all the dirt and debris. Before that we lived in ky and now nc.... no problems at all. It was just something in that yard that didnt agree with his skin. The combination of a bug bite, him scratchin at it made the staph go nutso and become dumb evil nastiness on his skin.


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Every animal and human alive has staph on their bodies all the time. It is when somethin happens to make it grow and be evil that bad things happen.
> 
> Just an example... my wolfhound while we lived in florida was allergic to some dumb bug in our yard there. He would get bitten, scratch at it and a few weeks later off to the vet we go for antiobiotics and shampoo for him. Three times a week baths in a chlorhex shampoo. Wash rinse repeat the whole threeish years we were there. It got to where the vet would just let me pickup the meds instead of an office visit. And my hound regularly got baths because of his soft fur catchin and keepin all the dirt and debris. Before that we lived in ky and now nc.... no problems at all. It was just something in that yard that didnt agree with his skin. The combination of a bug bite, him scratchin at it made the staph go nutso and become dumb evil nastiness on his skin.


That must have been a terrible hassle! Good to know that it is always present but gets kicked up with irritation. I wonder if something I used in the enemas to get her to pass stool irritated her. Thank you for your response!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Chlorhexidine solution may help too.

Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

Do I find that at Tractor Supply?
Thank you!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Just a thought because that little pink bottom looks so fragile... could she be having an allergic reaction to whatever you are using to bathe her?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Another thing is I have one that gets it every year. She is a fat pig and doesn’t get up to pee so she will pee while laying down. It might be because of the kennel and in NO WAY am I saying that I think the kennel
Is a mess, just that it is plastic on the ground where pee usually goes into the ground and in a kennel it more just puddles there. 
The only thing I could find with the chlorhexidine in it was mouth wash, listerine I think was the only one at that, that’s why I go with the iodine. It seems to be a little painful at times so I figured it would be a little more easy on mines butt. And no you don’t have to wash it off. Since she is little I would just get a little cotton ball soaked in it and kinda gently scrub it a few times. I think the iodine dries up the pus in it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I ordered mine from Amazon.

But they have Hibiclens at the drug stores that is basically the same.

I used chlorhexidine solution and it worked for my does staph on her udder, cleared it up quickly. I just sprayed it on and sent her on her way 2 x a day, didn't rinse it off.

You can use iodine if you wish.


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> Just a thought because that little pink bottom looks so fragile... could she be having an allergic reaction to whatever you are using to bathe her?


That is a great point. I didn't consider that! I use an all natural soap that is considered mild but I will try something different for her next bath. Thank you


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Another thing is I have one that gets it every year. She is a fat pig and doesn't get up to pee so she will pee while laying down. It might be because of the kennel and in NO WAY am I saying that I think the kennel
> Is a mess, just that it is plastic on the ground where pee usually goes into the ground and in a kennel it more just puddles there.
> The only thing I could find with the chlorhexidine in it was mouth wash, listerine I think was the only one at that, that's why I go with the iodine. It seems to be a little painful at times so I figured it would be a little more easy on mines butt. And no you don't have to wash it off. Since she is little I would just get a little cotton ball soaked in it and kinda gently scrub it a few times. I think the iodine dries up the pus in it


I picked up some iodine and I've used it on her twice today. The first time she shivered. I think it hurt her a little bit. But after her second treatment it already looks a little bit better! Is that possible?! I have noticed that she tried to pee in the same spot every time which is nice because she doesn't get it on her. BUT- you are correct. She is in a crate with a plastic bottom and when I clean it, there is a whole lot of pee in there. I'm thinking I need to empty it every other day at this point. Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Good advice.
> 
> Chlorhexidine solution may help too.
> 
> Hope it clears up soon.


I'm taking note of that one. Thank you!


----------



## AshB1984 (Mar 8, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon.
> 
> But they have Hibiclens at the drug stores that is basically the same.
> 
> ...


You know... I think I'll put it in a spray bottle. That's a good idea! I have my 4 year old son with me tonight as my helper. Let's just say that spraying would be easier than trying to have him hold her. Thank you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is possible! After one day treating my doe I saw that it improved a lot. Just make sure you go maybe another day or 2 after you think it’s gone just to be sure. It very possible hurt  I made the mistake of going pure iodine the first time and talk about a sweet doe turn evil! Once I found out it hurts I felt so bad. Spraying would probably work too! Mine was way worse then this and I wanted to make sure it really got on there good.


----------



## Ashirah (Apr 7, 2017)

Both my does had similar infections last fall. Used chlorhexidine with a little tee tree oil, twice a day, until all the blisters were gone and it was just dried scabs. That must have been enough because it has not come back. Agree with earlier replies- it's just around and anyone can get it any time, though you still do what you can to keep clean. My goats got it right during a very long wet stretch of weather, if that is connected. I told everyone we had "Goat Impetigo"!


----------

